# Euskera: Y la palabra fue



## antoinecassar

Hola a todos,

Estoy terminando un poema multilingue sobre el origen del lenguaje, y me gustaria incluir algunas frases en euskera, tanto por su musicalidad como por ser uno de los idiomas mas antiguos de Europa. 

¿ Cómo se diría en euskera "Y la palabra fue", o bien "E hízose la palabra" ? Tendría sentido escribir, por ejemplo, "eta hitzak izan" ?

Gracias de antemano a todo el que pueda aconsejarme.

Un cordial saludo

Antoine Cassar.


----------



## yujuju

Hola

"eta hitzak izan" no puede ser, debería ser "eta hitza izan zen" pero no me termina de convencer, falta el qué fue, suena muy literal.

Intento pensar una manera "poética" de decirlo y podría ser así:

"e hízose la palabra" = eta hitza sortu zen (se formó, creó)

si lo quieres decir en el sentido "la palabra empezó a ser palabra"= "eta hitza, hitza izaten hasi zen", pero me gusta másla anterior.

agur!


----------



## Outsider

Si quiere hacer referencia a la frase bíblica "Y la luz se hizo", lo más seguro es buscarla en una versión vasca de la Biblia.


----------



## antoinecassar

yujuju,

¡Gracias mil por la respuesta! Estoy muy agradecido, sobre todo por ofrecer una solución más poética 

"ta hitza sortu zen" (sin la "e" de "eta", como he visto en varios poemas en euskera) cabría perfectamente en el poema. El caso es que en el verso anterior, que está en francés, ya menciono la idea de "forma" o de "formarse": "tressant des formes parfaites dans le bleu des savanes". Además, quisiera que la frase fuera lo más sencillo posible, es decir, no importa que sea literal. (Claro, esto no tenías manera de saberlo, el poema aún no lo he publicado  En cuanto lo haya terminado lo pondré en línea y os enviaré el enlace).

Para que tengas una idea del contexto, aquí van los primeros cuatro versos:

My great grand mother tongue was wing, or wind, or water.​ Txori txiki-txikiak, orain hemen, gero han,​ mogħnija b’għerf arkan, b’mużga ta’ mitt elf nota​ tressant des formes parfaites dans le bleu des savanes,​ 
(verso 3 está en maltés - "dotados de un saber arcano, con música de cien mil notas")

Así, la primera mitad del verso 5 sería un simple "y la palabra fue/se hizo" en euskera, tal vez "eta hitza izan zen". Es decir, el pensamiento del poema iría más o menos así: 

"Mi gran lengua madre [o abuela] fue ala, o viento, o agua. Pájaros diminutos, ahora aquí, luego allí, dotados de un saber arcano, con música de cien mil notas, trazando formas perfectas en el azul de las sabanas, - y la palabra fue".

La idea es que el lenguaje umano nació al imitar a los pájaros, observando las formas que trazan en el cielo a la vez que escuchando sus silbidos.

En este contexto, ¿crees que "eta hitza izan zen" se entiende bien, o todavía se siente que falta algo? 

Imagino que cambiando el orden de la frase a "eta hitza zen izan" (para rimar con "gero han" y "savanes") no tendría sentido...

Outsider - gracias por el mensaje. Hace unas semanas busqué la frase "y la luz se hizo" en biblias en euskera y encontré "eta izan zen argia". Sobre este modelo intenté construir la frase que busco, pero mi conocimiento del euskera es menos que básico, y no me di cuenta de que la palabra "zen" era necesaria...

Si en (al menos una versión de) la biblia en euskera se usa "izan zen", ¿ tal vez esta forma suena más bíblica que "sortu zen" ?

¡Gracias mil!

Antoine


----------



## yujuju

¡Hola de nuevo!

Para empezar "eta hitza zen izan" no puede ser, "izan zen" el verbo, debe ir en ese orden en afirmativo.

Dejando "eta hitza izan zen", suena más culto, digamos que no es lo que se dice normalmente, suena más rebuscado, como dices, puede quedar más bíblico, y en los poemas "todo vale" podíamos decir, así que es válido perfectamente.

También podríamos decir que es como en castellano, "y la palabra fue" queda más impersonal, como más refinado, nadie habla así pero en los poemas queda mejor. Por eso a mí me suena más "literal". Me suena a que en vez de formarse, eso por sí mismo ya empezó a ser palabra.

Acabo de ver que en la version de la biblia dicen el sustantivo al final, por lo tanto también podrías decir: eta izan zen hitza. Diciéndolo así queda más marcada la idea de ser como crearse, se le da más importancia a la accion que al sustantivo, y así también pede rimar (asonantemente) con la a de hitzá.

Ta, da, son formas dialectales o simplemente, formas a la hora de hablar de la palabra "eta" que es la "aceptada" por el diccionario, pero es completamente válido para el poema!

Espero haberme explicado, ¡¡¡suerte con el poema!!


----------

